
Overheard: Jobs' Secret for Eliciting Questions - andyraskin
https://medium.com/the-mission/steve-jobs-secret-for-eliciting-questions-overheard-at-a-san-francisco-cafe-80b1af67433
======
baxtr
So many upvotes, just 1 comment?

------
jvln
Clickbait

